# Pups during the day



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

After breakfast, I have to get to work. My office is at home, so that's good. I have a fenced in deck and a crate. I was planning on leaving the pup on the deck and just check on him every couple hours, quick walks, etc.

Obviously there's shade and water.

If raining, is it OK to leave in crate inside during the day? Seems like alot of time in a crate, but I suppose that's OK

I have read not to leave toys in the crate (toys only come when I'm around sort of thing). But pups want to chew...


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

Ted,

I think the backyard/deck is ok for an older puppy, but maybe not for an 8 week old. Little pups sleep alot and are much eazier to housebreak if you control the in/out time for the crate. Plus the crate will help you develope a stronger bond and he/she will be well rested and ready to play with you. A crate will become his den and place of security and comfort. 

I often place meaty bones in the crate for the pup- good excerize and good for teething never toys.

Good Luck with your new bundle of joy.

Julie


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Stick his lil butt in a crate all day and let him out every hour or so (depends how often he needs to pee). I wouldnt even bother with the deck right now, pups should sleep about 22.5 hours a day, the other 1.5 hours are when you're keeping the pup awake while you're bitching to yourself about how you gotta clean the damn crate 10 times a day.....


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

excellent advise. Do they really sleep that many hours? Bob and you commented they sleep lots, but I guess I hadn't thought about that many hours.

Meaty bones, eh? Like a cow hip bone (soup bone), you mean? Or smaller?


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

Beef Ribs with meat are my favorite. They spend a lot of time ripping the meat off the bone. Just deduct the meat from his daily meal so he doesn't grow too fast. Soup bones are good too.

Have Fun,

Julie


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Geez...sounds good. I may have to try a few myself!


----------

